# Is Echostar promoting the 721?



## robert (Sep 22, 2002)

I seems a little strange that E* does not list the 721 on their web site except for a link to the GPL code.

does anybody know why?

Rob


----------



## Patrick G. (Sep 10, 2002)

They are a strange bunch at Echostar. I can't believe the manual for the 721 passed the draft phase. It's absolutely terrible.


----------



## motjes2 (May 9, 2002)

I agree. The 721 has been a very good receiver so far. It has exceeded my expectations yet dish fails to promote it any where. You would think that a great product like this would deserve more attention from basic adds to adding it to their website. I love the 721 and can't wait until the High Definition version of it is released either by dish or JVC.


----------



## Patrick G. (Sep 10, 2002)

So the HD PVR 921 will have 2 tuners?


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

One has to wonder if they are trying to limit release in case the merger goes through. It would be an expensive box to have to replace if they change formats.


----------



## motjes2 (May 9, 2002)

Someone suggested or mention that the 721 was built compatible to direct tv receivers even if the merger went through. Was this speculation or a fact? I do not know but I did read this here in this forum. If it is not compatible I I agree that they are probably just waiting until merger is aproved or denied.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't think we will see them push the 721 heavily untill Internet access is available for the unit.

They kind of pushed it to the market for those who "must have" the unit now.

Once the 721 has all the bells and whistles it is supposed to have they we can expect Echostar to push the 721.

As of now, you can't buy a 721 from Dish Network, you have to get it from a retailer.

BTW the 721 IS indeed Dish Network / DirecTV compatable, I understand for it to see the DirecTV data stream a software update must first be sent to the unit, then it will be able to see both services.

I do believe that they mentioned this in a few articles as well as on the chats.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

If they ever get it working right it will be an awesome box. There seems to be an abundance of ergonomic quirks in the interface, yet at 4 days in mine seems to be handling a very heavy double-record load very well. It seems to be designed by people who don't have any real idea what using it might be like. The amount of little niggling things that obviously need fixing is mind-boggling considering they held this thing back since forever.

I still think its a good buy based on its price, capacity, and PQ. Replay has its act together much better but they really fall down in those three key areas.


----------



## dmodemd (Jul 5, 2002)

They are probably only just able to keep up with demand. They don't want to promote it and create a backlog of people they have to tell its not available!


----------

